# I Need Help!



## ark14 (Oct 5, 2003)

I need advice on gaining weight:
I'm 14, 5'1" (I'm really short), and 61 pounds. I have about 4% body fat, run about 25 miles a weeks, and around a 20 inch waist. I need any advice you have on how I can gain weight! I also want to know if its safe for my stomach to sink inward. Since I'm so thin, my stomach sinks in- it looks like I'm sucking in my stomach as far as I can, but I'm reallly not. My stomach is rock solid and flat, but I want to know if it's safe for my stomach to sink in. Please give me any advice you have on how I can gain weight, and if it's safe for my stomach to sink in. Thanks!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2003)

two easy answers:
Eat more..run less!


----------



## ark14 (Oct 5, 2003)

I run cross country, so that's pretty much not possible for now. I try to eat more, but it doesn't work either. Thanks anyway...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2003)

ark14 welcome to IM! 

I guess you have to decide what your priority is, and it seems to be running. With that much running it will be very difficult to gain weight, but as Burner said eat more!


----------



## ark14 (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks- What are the best foods for packing on the pounds?


----------



## gr81 (Oct 5, 2003)

if I were you I would be eating the most caloricly dense foods all the time like ice cream and shit like that, ha. I used to be in a similar situation bro. I ran Xcountry all throughout HS and I was like 125 or so while running, After HS I stopped that and started lifting and I have gained about 90 lbs ince then, you can't gain weight and be running like you do in that sport. You gotta start eating like every two hrs or so, just smaller portions more constantly throughout the day, you will gain weight eventually.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> if I were you I would be eating the most caloricly dense foods all the time like ice cream and shit like that, ha. I used to be in a similar situation bro. I ran Xcountry all throughout HS and I was like 125 or so while running, After HS I stopped that and started lifting and I have gained about 90 lbs ince then, you can't gain weight and be running like you do in that sport. You gotta start eating like every two hrs or so, just smaller portions more constantly throughout the day, you will gain weight eventually.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 6, 2003)

Pack in the meats, they are loaded with calories and protein.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 7, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## ark14 (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for your advice. The problem is that I have trouble eating more than 1 meal a day becuase I have a small appetite, so how can I eat every two hours. I'll try my best and see what happens...


----------



## ark14 (Oct 12, 2003)

I'll try and post some pics!


----------



## ark14 (Oct 12, 2003)

Here are two pics of me...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2003)

you look like you're sucking your stomach in as hard as you can.


----------



## moon (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> you look like you're sucking your stomach in as hard as you can.


 
will be a nice body after adding 50 lbs


----------



## ark14 (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> you look like you're sucking your stomach in as hard as you can.


Now you know why I want to gain weight- so I don't look like that!


----------



## scullz (Oct 14, 2003)

Jesus! that does look like your sucking in. If you like your sport, keep at it until you graduate then worry about gaining weight. You have all of your life to bulk but only a few years to compete in high school sports which will go by quick. Plus, your not done growing so you could put on a lot of weight in the next couple years.


----------



## ark14 (Nov 3, 2003)

Okay, I tried increasing what I eat about two weeks ago, but that didn't work at all. I got really sick, and spent the enitre night throwing up, and couldn't eat the next day beccause I got so sick. Then I got the flue after this, and spent five days in my bed living off of water because I couldn't hold down anything solid. I ended up losing 6 pounds after all of this. Once I got better I tried to put the weight back on, but i had cross country so that was pretty much impossible. I understand that I'm still growing, but I still want to keep my weight up. It's annoying when people tease me about my weight and acuse me of being anorexic.


----------



## ark14 (Nov 3, 2003)

.


----------



## ark14 (Nov 4, 2003)

I got my physical taken in gym today. I felt really uncomfortable becuase I had to take off my shirt and shoes when I got weighed, and had to wait on line for about ten minutes in my gym shorts. When I got online, all these guys started staring at my stomach. They told me to stop sucking in my stomach. When I told them I wasn't, they were all shocked at how skinny I am. They started calling people over, and like 50 kids were feeling my stomach becuase they couldn't believe how flat and hard it was. They thought that it was cool that I was so thin. There of course were a few that were calling me anorexic. Then, when i got on the scale, they all crowded around to see how much I weighed. It was embarassing cause the scale read 54 pounds. They were all shouting and saying that it was so cool that I weighed so little. The good news is that I grew 1 inch (I'm now 5'2"). It was uncomfotable how they all felt my stomach, but I guess it was cool that they all said i was in great shape. I also got my body fat% checked, which came out to be 3%.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 4, 2003)

You need to EAT and then EAT some more.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 5, 2003)

Ark, the only way you're going to go about it is to eat more.  Dont go about eating bigger meals, and increase your calories a bit slowly... but you can up them say 200 calories a week for two months or something along those lines.

It doesnt really matter that your stomach is sinking in.  But I do also think it will be better for you all around to put on a little weight and eat a bit more.


----------



## Aloshan (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm a bit like that too cuz , but my stomach does not look like that .Yeah anyway eat at more intervals.Thats all , dont run so much , just eat , running makes you thin thin thin.
Good Luck , i know I need it 

tupac amaru shakur 4 eva


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

Wow ark!  I know you must be having a hard time with this at school and all!  I have a 15 yr old son and although he doesn't have your issues, I know how tough it can be at school with the other kids and all.

About your stomach... I know you said you got a physical at school but have you seen your pediatrician or family doctor about your stomach and weight???  If not, I think it is crucial you get checked out ASAP to make sure everything really is ok with you physically.

Next, one meal a day is just not enough food.  How come your parents don't make you eat more???  Try eating a slice of bread in the morning or a piece of fruit, something small at first to get your stomach used to it.  With eating so little, you may really be anorexic and not even realize it!!!

I'm really worried about you!  Please try and go see you doctor ASAP!!!


----------



## ark14 (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks. My parents try to make me eat, but i get really sick from eating too much. I try to eat as much as I can, but its not very much. I'm getting a physical from my doctor at the end of this month.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

Glad to hear you already have a doc appt set 

Sounds like you may have a stomach or intestinal disorder.

Let us know how it goes, k!


----------

